# first cousin once removed



## Karlaina

Buenas tardes.  

Quiero plantearles una preguntita de la palabra "removed" en el contexto de primos... En inglés, esta palabra se usa para indicar que hay una diferencia de generación.  Por ejemplo, mi "first cousin once removed" sería el primo hermano de uno de mis padres; mi "first cousin twice removed" sería el primo hermano de uno de mis abuelos.  

No creo que en español existan estas denominaciones, ¿verdad?  Un primo "once removed" sería simplemente "un primo" o tal vez "un primo lejano," añadiendo la explicación como necesario.  

¿Podría un hablante nativo averiguarme que tenga yo correctamente entendido el concepto?

Mil gracias.    Un saludo.


----------



## Marxelo

Si el "first cousin once removed" sería el primo hermano de uno de mis padres, sería mi primo en segunda generación.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

En España, tú y el hijo de tu tío (o tía) sois primos (o primos hermanos), tu hijo y el hijo de ese primo son primos segundos. Todos los demás suelen denominarse "primos lejanos" o coloquialmente "medio primos".


----------



## Karlaina

Marxelo said:


> Si el "first cousin once removed" sería el primo hermano de uno de mis padres, sería mi primo en segunda generación.




¡Ah!  "Primo en segunda generación," ¿eh? ¡Excelente!  Nunca he escuchado esa manera de enumerar las generaciones para indicar lo de los "cousins removed".  ¿Es algo común?  

Si "first cousin ONCE removed" se dice "primo en SEGUNDA generación," entonces "first cousin TWICE removed" tiene que ser "primo en TERCERA generación," si es que entiendo correctamente...   ¡Uff!  ¡Qué mareada me he puesto! 

Gracias, Marxelo.


----------



## Karlaina

Miguel Antonio said:


> En España, tú y el hijo de tu tío (o tía) sois primos (o primos hermanos), tu hijo y el hijo de ese primo son primos segundos. Todos los demás suelen denominarse "primos lejanos" o coloquialmente "medio primos".




Gracias, Miguel Antonio.  Me gusta lo de "medios primos."    Creo que lo voy a emplear.  

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Marxelo

Karlaina said:


> ¡Ah!  "Primo en segunda generación," ¿eh? ¡Excelente!  Nunca he escuchado esa manera de enumerar las generaciones para indicar lo de los "cousins removed".  ¿Es algo común?
> 
> Si "first cousin ONCE removed" se dice "primo en SEGUNDA generación," entonces "first cousin TWICE removed" tiene que ser "primo en TERCERA generación," si es que entiendo correctamente...   ¡Uff!  ¡Qué mareada me he puesto!
> 
> Gracias, Marxelo.



Al menos en Argentina se usa esa expresión de manera común, por lo menos para el _primo en segunda generación_. Primo de tercera generación nunca lo escuché. Ya en ese caso explicarías la relación.

El _primo en segunda generación _es el primo de mi padre o de mi madre con respecto a mí.


----------



## Marxelo

Karlaina said:


> Gracias, Miguel Antonio.  Me gusta lo de "medios primos."    Creo que lo voy a emplear.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



Hay que tener cuidado con la palabra "medio" cuando se habla de parientes, porque por lo general (al menos por acá) se la usa para señalar que son de familias mezcladas. Por ejemplo, _medio hermanos_ son hermanos que comparten uno de los progenitores (pero no el otro). Eso puede prestarse a confusión, salvo que como dice Miguel Antonio, la traducción sea para España solamente.


----------



## Karlaina

Marxelo said:


> Hay que tener cuidado con la palabra "medio" cuando se habla de parientes, porque por lo general (al menos por acá) se la usa para señalar que son de familias mezcladas. Por ejemplo, _medio hermanos_ son hermanos que comparten uno de los progenitores (pero no el otro). Eso puede prestarse a confusión, salvo que como dice Miguel Antonio, la traducción sea para España solamente.




¡Aja!  Si, Marxelo, tiene toda la razón.  No lo había pensado, pero es muy lógico lo que dice, Ud.

Gracias por llamar lo a mi atención.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Marxelo said:


> Hay que tener cuidado con la palabra "medio" cuando se habla de parientes, porque por lo general (al menos por acá) se la usa para señalar que son de familias mezcladas. Por ejemplo, _medio hermanos_ son hermanos que comparten uno de los progenitores (pero no el otro). Eso puede prestarse a confusión, salvo que como dice Miguel Antonio, la traducción sea para España solamente.


Totalmente de acuerdo, medio (y no medios) hermanos significa lo mismo en España. Lo de "medio primos" como dije, es coloquial, y pretende oscurecer la relación, por no conocerse del todo el parentesco exacto.

Saludos

MA


----------



## Lamemoor

Marxelo said:


> Si el "first cousin once removed" sería el primo hermano de uno de mis padres, sería mi primo en segunda generación.


 

Marxelo con las disculpas del caso, el primo hermano de tu papá es tu tío segundo; los hijos del primo hermano de tu papá son tus primos segundos.

L.


----------



## Marxelo

Tenés razón. Estuve viendo en el DRAE y dice justamente eso. Estaba confundido. Siempre pensé que era primo segundo.



> *Tío /Tía
> ** segundo, da; **~** tercero, ra, *etc. * 1.     * m. y f. Respecto de una persona, primo o prima de su padre o madre, según el grado de parentesco.





> *Primo/ prima
> **segundo, da.* * 1.     * m. y f. Respecto de una persona, hijo o hija de tíos segundos.


----------



## Lamemoor

Marxelo said:


> Al menos en Argentina se usa esa expresión de manera común, por lo menos para el _primo en segunda generación_. Primo de tercera generación nunca lo escuché. Ya en ese caso explicarías la relación.
> 
> El _primo en segunda generación _es el primo de mi padre o de mi madre con respecto a mí.


 

El parentesco es así: el primo hermano de tu mamá/papá es tu tío segundo y sus hijos son tus primos segundos.
los hijos del primo segundo de tu papá son tus primos en tercer grado o primos terceros. Creo que a partir de ahi se dice en general "parientes".

L.


----------



## posting mistakes

Hola, estaba buscando el significado de *First cousin once removed* y en otro hilo encontré que *once removed* se ocupa para cuando hay diferencia de una generación entre primos, es decir, mi mamá y su prima son *first cousins*, pero su prima sería mi *first cousin once removed* porque ya hay diferencia de una generación con respecto a los abuelos. ¿Estoy en lo correcto?
Pero en los países de habla hispana (cuando menos en México) esto no es así. La prima de mi mamá (first cousin) es *mi tía segunda*, no mi prima.
Estoy trabajando en un traducción en la que se debe aclarar el parentesco entre dos personajes: Daniel es primo hermano de Angélica, entonces, ¿qué relación une a Ted (hijo de Angélica) con Daniel? En la historia dice que Ted es su first cousin once removed, siguiendo la línea de parentesco como la manejan en EU sería su primo segundo, pero aquí Ted sería sobrino segundo de Daniel, ¿no? ¿Es correcto que lo traduzca así?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## deuruguay

¿No se dice "second cousin" al que sería mi primo segundo?


----------



## posting mistakes

deuruguay said:


> ¿No se dice &quot;second cousin&quot; al que sería mi primo segundo?


 
Eso es lo que yo sé, pero aquí estamos hablando de diferencias generacionales, *once removed* se refiere a la diferencia de una generación, *second removed* es una diferencia de dos generaciones, pero insisto en que el hijo de mi primo no es mi primo, es mi sobrino, ¿no?


----------



## xinch14

Que complicados son los de EU.... si le dicen water al agua! ya cualquier cosa se puede esperar!.. ejej

Yo digo que Ted sería sobrino segundo de Daniel... otra forma de decirlo: Ted sería sobrino en segundo grado de Daniel.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

You are correct that the term "[x times] removed" indicates a difference in generations from a common ancestor.  If you want to know how it works:

Imagine an extended family; the people in this family are named, A, A1, A2, A3, and B, B1, B2, and B3.

A and B are brothers.

A1 is the son of A.

A2 is the son of A1, and the grandson of A.

A 3 is the son of A2, the grandson of A1, and the great-grandson of A.

B1 is the son of B.

B2 is the son of B1, and the grandson of B.

B3 is the son of B2, the grandson of B1, and the great-grandson of B.

Therefore:


A and B1 are _uncle and nephew_.
A and B2 are _great-uncle (or granduncle) and_ grandnephew
A and B 3 are _great-granduncle and great-grandnephew._

A1 and B1 are _first cousins._
A1 and B2 are _first cousins once removed_
A1 and B3 are _first cousins twice removed._

A2 and B2 are _second cousins_
A2 and B3 are _second cousins once removed._

A3 and B3 are _third cousins_


----------



## posting mistakes

Wow, thank you GreenWhiteBlue. Now I see I've got it right.

Pero no es así como funciona por acá. Deduzco entonces que no me equivocaría al traducirlo como que Daniel es tío en segundo grado de Ted, como señaló xinch14

¡Gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## deuruguay

posting mistakes said:


> Wow, thank you GreenWhiteBlue. Now I see I've got it right.
> 
> Pero no es así como funciona por acá. Deduzco entonces que no me equivocaría al traducirlo como que Daniel es tío en segundo grado de Ted, como señaló xinch14
> 
> ¡Gracias a todos por su ayuda!



Gracias GreenWhiteBlue por la explicación, fue muy clara.
La única puntualización, es que a mí no me suena natural la traducción de "tío en segundo grado", al menos en esta región del Río de la Plata, diríamos más bien "tío abuelo", "tío bisabuelo", etc. ; en la otra dirección sería "sobrino nieto", "sobrino bisnieto"...


----------



## posting mistakes

Gracias por la aclaración Deuruguay y tienes razón, pero en este caso hablando de A1 y B2 no serían tío abuelo - sobrino nieto, serían simplemente tío y sobrino pero ya no en línea directa, porque son tío y sobrino por parte de primos, no de hermanos. Qué complicación.... 

Es por eso que marco la diferencia, aunque sé que en el habla común no se hace, pero si alguien te pregunta por la línea parental ahí si cabe la aclaración, ¿no crees?


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

I've looked at all of these threads but to be honest none of them really translates "once removed". At the end of the day, how would you translate "once removed"? For example:  "They are 8th cousins once removed"   Is there just no way to translate "once removed"?  is it simply omitted? Is "Son primos octavos" sufficient? Or would it be "son primos ocho veces eliminado/retirado"? Or would it be "son primos de la octava generación"?  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pazza_ragazza

I've got one question. How would I call my dad's first cousin's son? (my dad's cousin once removed, that'd be). What would be his relationship to me?


----------



## scotu

pazza_ragazza said:


> How would I call my dad's first cousin's son? (my dad's cousin once removed, that'd be). What would be his relationship to me?



A child of your dad's first cousin would be your *second cousin*.


----------



## gengo

pazza_ragazza said:


> So now I've got one more question. How would I call my dad's first cousin's son? (my dad's cousin once removed, that'd be). What would be his relationship to me?



You are second cousins.  The "removed" part refers to how many "rungs" on the ladder you are distant from a cousin.  If you are both on the same rung, as is the case with you and your dad's first cousin's son, you are second cousins.  Your children and his children will be third cousins.  His children are your second cousins once removed, and his children are your dad's first cousins twice removed.

Got it?


----------



## pazza_ragazza

Yeah, but it's super confusing! I don't think I fully understand it in Spanish now either >.< Thanks!


----------



## posting mistakes

Blue-Eyed Cuban said:


> For example:  "They are 8th cousins once removed"   Is there just no way to translate "once removed"?  is it simply omitted? Is "Son primos octavos" sufficient? Or would it be "son primos ocho veces eliminado/retirado"? Or would it be "son primos de la octava generación"?  Gracias de antemano.



Creo que lo más correcto sería decir que 'once removed' es el equivalente en español a 'grado'. Tu ejemplo quedaría: _'Son primos en octavo grado'._


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

posting mistakes said:


> Creo que lo más correcto sería decir que 'once removed' es el equivalente en español a 'grado'. Tu ejemplo quedaría: _'Son primos en octavo grado'._



Muchas gracias por tu aporte Posting...........te lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## gengo

posting mistakes said:


> Creo que lo más correcto sería decir que 'once removed' es el equivalente en español a 'grado'. Tu ejemplo quedaría: _'Son primos en octavo grado'._



Not exactly.  I think that would just be "eighth cousins."  The once removed part, as I explained above, means that the two people are not of the same generation.

Let me give a personal example.  My wife and I have two boys.  My wife's sister also has two boys, one of whom is named Justin.  Therefore, my boys are first cousins to Justin (that is, their parents (1st generation) are siblings, and they are both of the 2nd generation).  Justin has a son name Marcelino, and my boys are first cousins, once removed to Marcelino, because they are not of the same generation (2nd and 3rd generations).  When Marcelino has a child, it will be first cousin, twice removed to my boys (2nd and 4th generations).

See?  It would be easier if I could show you on paper.


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

gengo said:


> Not exactly.  I think that would just be "eighth cousins."  The once removed part, as I explained above, means that the two people are not of the same generation.
> 
> Let me give a personal example.  My wife and I have two boys.  My wife's sister also has two boys, one of whom is named Justin.  Therefore, my boys are first cousins to Justin (that is, their parents (1st generation) are siblings, and they are both of the 2nd generation).  Justin has a son name Marcelino, and my boys are first cousins, once removed to Marcelino, because they are not of the same generation (2nd and 3rd generations).  When Marcelino has a child, it will be first cousin, twice removed to my boys (2nd and 4th generations).
> 
> See?  It would be easier if I could show you on paper.



I understand that, but how do you say it in Spanish?


----------



## gengo

Blue-Eyed Cuban said:


> I understand that, but how do you say it in Spanish?



There may not be an exact translation.  There isn't one in Japanese, for example.  My guess is that in Spanish a person would just say "Son primos lejanos, separados por ocho generaciones."  Something like that.


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

gengo said:


> There may not be an exact translation.  There isn't one in Japanese, for example.  My guess is that in Spanish a person would just say "Son primos lejanos, separados por ocho generaciones."  Something like that.



Makes sense. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## posting mistakes

Gracias, gengo, ahora ya tengo claro el significado de 'once removed' en inglés. En español, siguiendo con tu ejemplo, tus hijos serían tíos y no 'cousins' de Marcelino: serían tíos en segundo grado (porque ya no son hermanos del papá de Marcelino, sino sus primos y es por ello que yo decía que 'once removed' podría ser traducido como 'grado') y los hijos de tus hijos sí serían primos de Marcelino (aunque ahí sí ya me perdí en qué grado, lo siento , aunque me imagino que serían en tercer grado). 

Saludos


----------



## gengo

posting mistakes said:


> Gracias, gengo, ahora ya tengo claro el significado de 'once removed' en inglés. En español, siguiendo con tu ejemplo, tus hijos serían tíos y no 'cousins' de Marcelino: serían tíos en segundo grado (porque ya no son hermanos del papá de Marcelino, sino sus primos y es por ello que yo decía que 'once removed' podría ser traducido como 'grado') y los hijos de tus hijos sí serían primos de Marcelino (aunque ahí sí ya me perdí en qué grado, lo siento , aunque me imagino que serían en tercer grado).



Interesting.  I wonder if it doesn't get confusing using tíos in the sense of both cousins and uncles/aunts.  The English system is quite logical and clear, although I admit that the average native speaker does not understand it well.  I am familiar with it because of my interest in genealogy.


----------



## romanette

Me parece que el término "primo" en español no es un poco diferente del término "cousin" en inglés.

Tengo lo correcto que los hijos/las hijas del hermano/ de la hermana de mi padre/madre son primos/primas hermanos/hermanas o "first cousins" in inglés.

Si dos hijos/hijas del mismo padre y madre se casan con dos hijos/hijas de otro padre y madre, los hijos/las hijas de un casamiento serán relacionados a los hijos/las hijas del otro casamiento como "double cousins" (primos dobles) o "cousins on both sides" (primos de ambos lados). ¿Cuáles son los términos correctos en español para esta relación?

Los hijos/las hijas de primos/primas son relacionados como "second cousins".  Este patrón sigue -- los con abuelos en común son "first cousins", los con bisabelos en común son "second cousins", etc. ¿Son reconocidos tales relaciones y que nombres se usan?

Si hay dos primos, la relación entre uno y los hijos del otro es de "once removed" (a primera distancia). Los nietos de uno y el otro es de "twice removed" (a segunda distancia).  ¿Son reconocidos tales relaciones y que nombres se usan?

Hay otras relaciones entre primos?

Gracias


----------



## Wilkko

Karlaina said:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Quiero plantearles una preguntita de la palabra "removed" en el contexto de primos... En inglés, esta palabra se usa para indicar que hay una diferencia de generación.  Por ejemplo, mi "first cousin once removed" sería el primo hermano de uno de mis padres; mi "first cousin twice removed" sería el primo hermano de uno de mis abuelos.
> 
> No creo que en español existan estas denominaciones, ¿verdad?  Un primo "once removed" sería simplemente "un primo" o tal vez "un primo lejano," añadiendo la explicación como necesario.
> 
> ¿Podría un hablante nativo averiguarme que tenga yo correctamente entendido el concepto?
> 
> Mil gracias.    Un saludo.


Respondiendo a la primera pregunta, sí que existe un equivalente al X removed en castellano: se usa sobrino, tío, tío abuelo, etc. según corresponda.
X removed hace referencia al número de saltos de "escalón" o generación de parentesco, de la misma forma que sobrino o tío.
Una generación "arriba" (once) de uno es tío, la siguiente arriba (twice) tío abuelo, luego tío bisabuelo, etc. Una generación "abajo" es sobrino, la siguiente sobrino nieto, sobrino bisnieto, etc.

Imaginemos que existiera en inglés un "once removed" para "sibling" (hermanos es el mayor parentesco posible en el mismo escalón generacional, mayor que primo): un hipotético "sibling once removed" (con un salto de escalón o de generación) sería un sobrino, tanto en inglés como en castellano.
Teniendo eso en cuenta, solo hace falta pensar con la misma lógica para un primo (lo siguiente más cercano a un hermano en el mismo escalón): en un "first cousin once removed" tenemos un salto de generación (tanto arriba como abajo del escalón entre esos primos), por lo tanto sería *sobrino o tío segundo* (el sobrino o tío "puro", o "primero" está ya usado).
Realmente en castellano el uso es más específico, en inglés solo se dice que hay X saltos (removes) de escalón de generación, pero no si es hacia arriba o hacia abajo, en castellano sí se especifica.

Aquí una tabla muy útil y completa para ver las relaciones de parentesco en castellano (de wikipedia):
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c8/Tabla_de_Parentescos.png

Para entender más fácilmente por qué de repente pasa a ser "segundo" un hijo de un primo "primero", se puede pensar en primo hermano como en el segundo parentesco mayor (el primero es hermano) dentro del mismo escalón generacional. Los hijos de un hermano son los "primeros" sobrinos, y los hijos de un primo ya sí adoptan ese "segundo" en la denominación que indica la proximidad; después todo sigue siendo "segundo" hacia abajo en la descendencia de esa rama.
Sería lo mismo para hijo de primo segundo (sobrino tercero), etc.


----------



## Karlaina

Wilkko said:


> Respondiendo a la primera pregunta, sí que existe un equivalente al X removed en castellano: se usa sobrino, tío, tío abuelo, etc. según corresponda.
> X removed hace referencia al número de saltos de "escalón" o generación de parentesco, de la misma forma que sobrino o tío.
> Una generación "arriba" (once) de uno es tío, la siguiente arriba (twice) tío abuelo, luego tío bisabuelo, etc. Una generación "abajo" es sobrino, la siguiente sobrino nieto, sobrino bisnieto, etc.
> 
> Imaginemos que existiera en inglés un "once removed" para "sibling" (hermanos es el mayor parentesco posible en el mismo escalón generacional, mayor que primo): un hipotético "sibling once removed" (con un salto de escalón o de generación) sería un sobrino, tanto en inglés como en castellano.
> Teniendo eso en cuenta, solo hace falta pensar con la misma lógica para un primo (lo siguiente más cercano a un hermano en el mismo escalón): en un "first cousin once removed" tenemos un salto de generación (tanto arriba como abajo del escalón entre esos primos), por lo tanto sería *sobrino o tío segundo* (el sobrino o tío "puro", o "primero" está ya usado).
> Realmente en castellano el uso es más específico, en inglés solo se dice que hay X saltos (removes) de escalón de generación, pero no si es hacia arriba o hacia abajo, en castellano sí se especifica.
> 
> Aquí una tabla muy útil y completa para ver las relaciones de parentesco en castellano (de wikipedia):
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c8/Tabla_de_Parentescos.png
> 
> Para entender más fácilmente por qué de repente pasa a ser "segundo" un hijo de un primo "primero", se puede pensar en primo hermano como en el segundo parentesco mayor (el primero es hermano) dentro del mismo escalón generacional. Los hijos de un hermano son los "primeros" sobrinos, y los hijos de un primo ya sí adoptan ese "segundo" en la denominación que indica la proximidad; después todo sigue siendo "segundo" hacia abajo en la descendencia de esa rama.
> Sería lo mismo para hijo de primo segundo (sobrino tercero), etc.



Guau - esta tabla me va a servir mucho.  La he imprimido. Mil gracias por esta herramienta útil y la buena explicación.


----------



## Oscaromty

Creo que llego un poco tarde jaja pero mira: 

Con tus hermanos los ancestro mas cercanos de compartes son los padres, con tus primos hermanos compartes abuelos, con los primos segundos compartes bisabuelos, con primos 3eros compartes tatarabuelos, y asi te vas. 

El hijo de tu hermano es tu sobrino carnal (sobrino en primer grado) y sus descendientes son sobrinos nietos, sobrinos bisnietos, sobrinos tataranietos, etc. 

El hermano de tu padre es tu tio (tio carnal, tio en primer grado), y el hijo de este es tu primo hermano (first cousin , primo en primer grado). 

El primo hermano de tu padre es tu tio segundo. Y su hijo es tu primo segundo. y asi te vas. 

En inglés solo los hermanos de tus ascendientes son tus tíos, por ejemplo tio carnal o tio en primer grado o simplemente tío (hermano de tu progenitor), tio abuelo (hermano de tu abuelo), tio bisabuelo (hermano de tu bisabuelo). Pero para designar a los primos de tus ascendientes también son tus primos y se usa el once removed, que nos indica 1, 2. 3  generaciones de diferencia.

Entonces el primo hermanos de mi padre o el hijo de mi primo hermano es mi first cousin once removed, lo que en español seria tio segundo/sobrino segundo. 

El pimo hno de mi abuelo o el nieto de mi primo hermano seria mi first cousin TWICE removied (porque son 2 generaciones de diferencia). En Español seria tio abuelo segundo/ sobrino nieto segundo. 

Si fuera primo primo 4 de tus ancestros o descendiente de un primo 4to sería fourth cousin y ya le agregas la diferencia de generacion, si es primo de tu padre pues 1 generacion, si es primo de tu bisabuelo son 3 generaciones. Entonce sería fourth cousin three times removed, el primo cuarto de tu bisabuelo. 

Por ejemplo La Reina Victoria tenia a su abuelo materno el duque de Sajonia Coburgo Saafeld.  El abuelo materno era primo segundo de la Reina Maria Antonieta de Francia es ddcir second cousins. 

Entonces la Reina Victoria y Maria Antonieta eran second cousins TWICE removed, en español seria sobrina nieta en tercer grado y tia abuelo en tercer grado.


----------

